# Do Your Chi's like fruit?



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Pearl has tried apples and nbanana and loves to play with grapes but this afternoon i was eating my diet snack while her chicken(spoiled angel brat) was filling the house with a yummy aroma all through the house she fell in love and actually had 3 princess bites of the canteloupe!so,I am wondering what fruits do your fur kidfds eat if so?:coolwink:


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Grapes aren't suppose to be good for dogs; it can cause kidney problems. My 2 chis like cantaloupe, oranges, and the older one likes apples. They also love tomatoes and green peppers (the sweet ones-mangoes).


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Please do not feed your chihuahua grapes or raisins. They are toxic to dogs, and could cause kidney failure. 

Other foods that are toxic to dogs are: chocolate, coffee, tea, other caffeine, macadamia nuts, onions, garlic, mushrooms. See PetEducation.com under "Foods To Avoid" for dogs.

Bella likes prunes (LOL). She sometimes would eat bananas and pears, depending on her mood.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

My chis love fruit! I've given them strawberries, blueberries (which weren't one of their favs), banana, cantaloupe, pear, carrots (not a fruit lol), and apple slices. I've never given them any citrus fruits though. I wasn't sure if it was ok. I'll give that a shot next time. I have a grapefruit in the fridge actually, yummy


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Shelly, I've read that tomatoes aren't good for them either. I think they are also listed on the forbidden food list. 

The boys love cantaloupe. They've already had some this year. Buford loves watermelon too, so I figure Ernie will. They both love carrots, and apples. They've not cared for banana.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL i thought i was the only one!

Mine LOVE the apple dippers from Mc Donald's! WITH the caramel


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Mine LOVE apples! I think that's all I've tried feeding them so far! We usually only have apples, bananas & oranges in our house and for some reason, apples are the only ones that I can ever remember whether they're ok to feed or not!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

apples are the only fruit mine will eat. teddy loves apple woody thinks they're okay


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Triny loves apples.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

YES!! Beenie LOVES fruits and vegetables! But only when we're home. If we're at his "abuellas" house he doesn't eat them.. hmm..
He loves apples, oranges, pears, watermelon, kiwi, bananas, berries.... 
Freia will only eat watermelon - she's very picky 

The funniest thing was when it was just Been and me and we'd share a Chinese Chicken Salad from a restaurant called Zyng. He'd eat all the things I didn't like in it


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Boop likes cooked tomato, it's the stems and leaves that are the problem, and the other day I was eating a fresh one and she begged for a share. It was that particular tomato that smelled so yummy since she doesn't usually beg for one. 

As a puppy, Boop loved fruit. Now she's getting pickier and will eat it if the mood strikes her.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Watermelon is the favorite in our house....


----------



## daycaremom2002 (Feb 3, 2006)

Maya loves Bananas, and apples. She will chew the apple like a corn cob, from side to side....LOL.

If Garlic is bad for the dogs, why is it in so many dog foods and treats? I have the mother hubbards small biscuits right now, and it is listed in the ingredients. I have read other places to where is it given to dogs.(I am not sure where right now though...)


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

It's tomato leaves and tomato stems that aren't good for a dog to eat. The tomato itself is alright. Plus our vet said that the tomato and apple are excellent treats for a dog.


----------



## *Lydz* (Mar 30, 2007)

I found a list of food that should be avoided (found on chihuahua website but for ALL dogs): 

Baby food - as can contain onion powder
Cat food - too high in protein
Chocolate, tea,coffee - contains caffine which can be toxic and affect the heart and nervous system
Citrus oil extracts - can cause vomiting
Fat trimmings - can cause pancreatitis
Grapes and raisins - contain unknown toxin which can damage the kidneys
Hops - unknown compound which causes panting, increased heart rate, elevated temperature, seizures and death.
Human vitamin supplements caontaining iron - can damage the lining of the digestive system
Large amounts of liver - can cause vitamin A toxicity, which affects muscles and bones.
Macadamia nuts - affects digestion, nervous system and muscle. 
Milk and other diary products - lack of lactase to break down lactose can result in diahoerria
Mushrooms - contains toxins which have been known to cause shock.
Onions and garlic (raw, cooked, powder) - contain sulfoxides and disulfides which can damage red blood cells and cause anemia.
Potato, rhubarb, tomato leaves, potato and tomato stems - contain oxalates which can affect digestive, vervous and urinary systems. 
Raw eggs - contain an enzyme which decrerases the absorption of biotin (a B vitamin) this can lead to skin and coat problems.
Raw fish - can result in thiamine (B vitamin) deficiency leading to loss of appetite, seizures and in severe casses death. 
Salt -If eaten in large quantities it can lead to elecrolyte imbalances.
Sugary foods - can lead to obesity, dental problems and possible diabetes.
Yeast dough - can expand and produce gas in the digestive system causing pain and possible rupture of the stomach or intestines. 

I think i was most shocked about the liver - because my parents always give their dog it as a treat... it does say large amounts though. 

I know lists like these have probably been posted quite often i just like to know the reasons why certain food should be avoided rather than blindly listening to what i am told


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I can attest to the fat trimmings being very bad for them. We had $160 emergency vet bill after giving Ernie just a taste. He got blood in his stool and had diarrhea. It was awful. The vet explained about the possibility of pancreatitis, but said he was just having a colitis attack this time. I felt awful though. We gave him boiled breast of chicken with rice and gave him some antibiotics and he cleared right up.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

watermelon both mine like but are very expensive,bananas,carrots,apples without the seeds,oranges,strawberries,blueberries


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bella's Mom said:


> Please do not feed your chihuahua any grapes or raisins. They are toxic to dogs, and could cause kidney failure.
> 
> Other foods that are toxic to dogs are: chocolate, coffee, tea, other caffeine, macadamia nuts, onions, garlic, mushrooms. See PetEducation.com under "Foods To Avoid" for dogs.
> 
> Other fruits in very small amounts are okay to feed to a chihuahua. Some of these fruits are bananas, plums, prunes, apples, pear, etc.


THHANX FOR YOUR VITAL IFO.mY VET SAID pEARL COULD EAT ANYTHING EXCEPT ANY BIG AMOUNTS OF CHOCOLATE OR ONION PIECES/i ALWAYS FLavor liver, chicken & beef that I supplement her kibble with and use garlic & onion powder in seasoninnnnng.Should I stop?


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes you should stop using those - and the liver too. They are all in the list. Regardless of what your vet says, you should not feed any of the listed foods to your dog. Why would you chance it?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm just curious for an answer here.....a vet is a doctor for dogs, and other animals. So why should we ignore a vets' advice?! It seems some people disagree with alot a vet tells you is okay or whatever. I'm just wondering....


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

I didn't say to ignore a vets' advice but REGARDLESS of what he says, those foods should be avoided. I had a vet who doesn't have the same concern for the size of my babies and their shots and I told HER not to give the full amount.

This is a proven fact that these foods are not good for dogs and just because a vet said only to avoid chocolate and onions, does that make it okay to feed the rest of the foods?


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I think it's one of those personal choice type things. Some people believe in yearly shots while others don't for example. I know garlic is a pretty commonly used ingredient in dog treats and is also used as a flea preventative. It can be toxic in large amounts which is why it's a personal choice as to whether anyone wants to use it for their pets. My vet told me that people used it before the pesticide versions we use today were available. And I know a lot of people who use garlic and brewers yeast tablets as a natural flea preventative and have absolutely no problems with their chis. Tyson has eaten a grape before and he was fine (I didn't know at the time that they could be dangerous). I think the most important thing is the amount but I think what Dawn was trying to say is that it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Somewhere, I read that onion is more dangerous than garlic for dogs, so that may be why it can be used in dog food, dog treats.

Add another fruit that Boop will eat - canned mandarin oranges!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Pookypeds said:


> I'm just curious for an answer here.....a vet is a doctor for dogs, and other animals. So why should we ignore a vets' advice?! It seems some people disagree with alot a vet tells you is okay or whatever. I'm just wondering....


Shelly, just as sure as doctors sometimes give uninformed advice/treatment to people, (it's evident by the number of lawsuits) vets oft times give bad advice about animals. Fortunately for dogs, we humans are here to research things for them, and when our vets use bad judgement, we can compensate and protect our beloved animals. My vet actually has a list of allowable people food up in their offices and it coincides exactly with the list here. Just another view point.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

Yep. Watermelon is Gypsys favourite


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My Minky LOVES fruits and veggies. Here are some of the things I give her: blueberries, strawberries, kiwis, only a little bit of grapefruit at a time due to the acidity, watermelon, pears. In terms of veggies, she'll eat just about anything. Minky could seriously be a vegetarian I think. Of course she loves her meat, but she just goes crazy for some fruit and veggies. Minky really likes lettuce, carrots, and green peppers.


----------

